# buckboard bacon came in today!



## chris_harper (Feb 12, 2007)

my order of buckboard bacon cure came in today. i have a 2.81 lb boneless boston butt roast in the fridge, waiting 10 days to smoke it. i also got in my jerky seasoning. i will make a thread about it in the jerky section. a nice surprise was a free bottle of bean seasoning in the box too.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 23, 2007)

i smoked the bacon this evening. i took a pic before i sliced it, but it was blurry when i put them on the pc. here is a pic of part of it sliced, and a pic of the TBS.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey Chris,
     Congratulations on getting the BB Bacon. Hope the butt turns out well for you (they almost always do). But for a slight change of pace, after you have enjoyed the butt/BBB, give this a try...... use the same instructions and instead of a butt, use a pork loin. Down here, it's a doubled over piece of very lean loin. I cut the doubled over piece in the center and make two pieces. Then I shave off as much of the fat as I can and then place in the cure per the BBB directions. Then, after 10-12 days, smoke to to 145* internal (I like hickory smoke). Then pull it out, let it cool and slice it. It's absolutely good eats!! And if you vacum seal it and freeze it, it keeps forever and still tastes great. Good luck!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris -

Got a nice smoke ring going there. Do you cut off the fat first before you eat it? I am a real PITA about bacon unless I'm usig it to grease pans or something. It's mostly fat so I kill it reall good! 

This "Buckboard" is a pre mixed spice right? Does it come with everything you need or do you still have to buy something else? I keep seeing people use it but I don't see where it says what's in it.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow - so much to address in a single post
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Chris*, tell me how it taste's?  It looks really good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*Debi* - Here is a link to the HiMountain folks.  The whole buckboard bacon deal is from them

http://www.himtnjerky.com/

*Florida Bill*






  - I've been wanting to try that,  but everyone says they do it, but no one says how they like it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Thanks for the report, I'll try it next time.


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 23, 2007)

that is how you make canadian bacon, right?


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 23, 2007)

pork butts were 89cents a lb this week...
limit 3 with 10 buck purchase....

8.25 lb for my last package of buckboard cure

6.65 lb for smoker tomorrow--along with 8 lb packer +1 maple honey fatty

6.23 lb to grind for my homemade sausage...

pork wise---im set thru march..


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris..
That sure looks good...hope it taste as good also..

Thats right ...thats how you make Canadian bacon....I did it this last fall ...came out great...here is a link to the thread I did on mine..
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2265

Rodger..it came out really great...sliced it thin..and had a nice bacon flavor...I have read in  posts that if you slice it thick... the flavor is more of a ham taste.
I think I only have two packs left in the freezer....got to do another one soon...I put it up in 1# packs...


----------



## dionysus (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris, give the pork loin a try, you won't regret it. If you can get your hands on some Molson Canadian or Labatts Blue that would be even better .... Canadian bacon and Canadian beer, it doesn't get much better than that .... LOL


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris..
Took another..closer look at your first pic....is that a Kawasaki Concourse I see in the back ground??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...nice ride...


----------



## hanifen (Feb 23, 2007)

So the BuckBoard bacon does it taste more like ham than bacon?

I bought the cure to make some but will not have a chance for a few more weeks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Canjun!

Chris- Loins make a good Canidian bacon you can even get them english mufin sized for breatfast sammies. And as we like things no fat! You can eat all of it without tearing it up first.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 23, 2007)

Just ordered my first order for the buckboard bacon cure.  I've had canadian bacon before and liked it, I will probably do the loin.  What does the cure on a butt taste like?  More like bacon bacon or canadian bacon?


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 23, 2007)

Rodger,
             I went to that link and didn't see anything about baco cures.  Am I looking in the wrong place?

Tim


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 23, 2007)

tim, go to the "dips and specialties" area. here is the link.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanx Chris


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 14, 2007)

yep, it is a kawasaki concours. 1997 model.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

Smoky Oky it's also listed under the "Brines" section.


----------



## monty (Apr 14, 2007)

Guess I'm gonna get on the bandwagon, too! Ordered Buckboard Cure a few days ago. And I have a question for the makin' bacon experts.

Local store has some beautiful whole pork loins on sale. Thanks to my weather related job it will be several weeks begore I can hope to even look at my smokers. Does freezing affect the curing process? Should only fresh meat be used? 

Or...can meat be cured, frozen, thawed then smoked?

Just thought I would put that out there and see if there are any offers of advice or opinions to share. Would really hate to pass up a great sale.

Cheers!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

Monty, I would freeze the meat uncured and then thaw and cure it when I had time to smoke.  It takes 10 days to cure anyway so what's another day waiting for the meat to thaw.  I would be leary of freezing after the cure was applied.


----------



## smoked (Apr 14, 2007)

yup, that is what I'd do as well.........


----------



## monty (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks, Rodger!

That's how I was leaning but was not sure if freezing would have an overall adverse affect on the meat being able to absorb the cure. Will stop by tomorrow for a couple of loins. As I had stated these are beautiful whole loins. They are cryovac packaged and at $.89/lb I cannot pass up a great deal!

Cheers!


----------



## smoked (Apr 14, 2007)

.89 a pound, thats a damn good price!!!!!


----------



## monty (Apr 14, 2007)

Bill, I apologize for not recognizing your earlier post. Must have posted while I was "authoring".

Thanks for the back up on the advice. This is new territory for me and I wanted to be sure of the proper care of the meat.

Frequently our local chain (3 stores) will come up with super buys on meat. I have bought whole fryer sized chickens for as little as $.39/lb and roasters for the same price. Chicken leg quarters for $.19/lb. Of course you have to buy in bulk but that's what freezers and vac sealers are for!

And similar savings on all pork, beef and poultry are found there! Great place!

Thanks again for your help!

Cheers!


----------



## smoked (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, I finally got to it! Thawed two whole loins and they are now in the BuckBoard Bacon brine from High Mountain Jerky. The two loins combined came out to about 20lbs total.

I sliced them into roughly two pound roasts and then rubbed them. They are in a food grade plastic tub (Rubbermaid) which I use for making sausage and grinding meat.

No porn this trip. Battery low on camera. But when I turn them I will get some snaps and post them.

The plan is to slow smoke them over a combination of cherry and maple with just a couple of chunks of mesquite to give it a bit of zip.

Cheers!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 29, 2007)

Monty..
Good luck with your bacon...it's well worth the wait...


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks, Richard!

After following this and other threads I decided to jump on the bandwagon, or, uhhhh, buckboard. I am sure that I will not be sorry I did. After smoking I will slice and vac pac and freeze.

Cheers!


----------

